# Chicken update and videos ???



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

All has been going well with my chickens. My cockerel started to crow so he got fitted with a collar. He seems to handle it much better than the Rooster. I need a name for these two boys now because soon I won't be able to call him a cockerel and will have to call him a rooster. Any ideas? Maybe Lunch and Dinner ?. The hens are all doing very good our last fatality was with that Dominique that had an impacted crop. The youngest girls from the July brood are getting very close to laying if they are not laying yet (so hard to tell with so many hens). They are doing the submissive squatting and getting very interested in the nest boxes. The Easter Eggers from the March brood are definitely laying. We got a nice sky blue egg from one and a pink egg from the other. We actually had to buy eggs in December! I was horrified ?! We haven't had to do that for years! But with the cold,less light and molting season they just stopped laying very well. We were lucky to get 1-2 eggs a week! And that is with 20 hens! Granted some of them are at least 4-5 yrs old. I am getting 20 more chicks next week (week of the 26th). 15 White Broilers and 5 different breed laying hens, 2Blue Cochins, Easter Egger, Barred Rock, Buff Orpington. I'm excited for those! They aren't mine they are for a coworker that lost her hens but I'm still excited! 

http://youtu.be/_Nz_xGgpMg4

In this video the cockerel and Chigeon were facing off. It was so funny Chigeon got the hens in the end. ?

http://youtu.be/mov_elNPwWE


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Dad used to raise pidgeons for meat...........(squab under glass? Hahaha!!!) And when he got too old to go Quail shooting he rigged a net trap for Dove in his backyard..................I guess anything is eatable when it's cooked in Italian Pasta Sauce (also made of home grown tomatoes and herbs!) and you are a Sicilian! Those are the 'good old days!' 

I remember once when someone left the pigeon coop open (prob one of the many G-Kids) and my Mom had a birthday cake sitting on the kitchen table some of the pidgeons flew in the open kitchen door for a snack................It was a pretty hilarious sight with my Mom flapping her apron at them to chase them out and chocolate frosted cake was tracked everywhere!!! My Mom was very very MAD!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Those are some gorgeous birds! I laughed at the poodles sharing the chicken feed!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

You should get some of these for your chickens.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> My Dad used to raise pidgeons for meat...........(squab under glass? Hahaha!!!) And when he got too old to go Quail shooting he rigged a net trap for Dove in his backyard..................I guess anything is eatable when it's cooked in Italian Pasta Sauce (also made of home grown tomatoes and herbs!) and you are a Sicilian! Those are the 'good old days!'
> 
> I remember once when someone left the pigeon coop open (prob one of the many G-Kids) and my Mom had a birthday cake sitting on the kitchen table some of the pidgeons flew in the open kitchen door for a snack................It was a pretty hilarious sight with my Mom flapping her apron at them to chase them out and chocolate frosted cake was tracked everywhere!!! My Mom was very very MAD!



Haha, yup Squab is young pigeon! Never have tried it but I threaten Chigeon about it all the time! Like if he poops to close to me or beats me with his wings I'll say "you better cut it out or I'll turn you into squab!" All empty threats of course ?. 

Ooo! I bet she was mad! Pigeons are some of the messiest birds ever! They don't just peck their food they slosh it all over the place! When I had to feed this one and his sibling the end result was me,them, the table,and a few cloths completely covered in their food. I was so relived when they learned how to eat on their own!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Those are some gorgeous birds! I laughed at the poodles sharing the chicken feed!




Thank you. Most of them are super pretty and so soft right now because the just molted. There is nothing like brand new feathers! I love to just pet them. I thought it was funny that they were all just sharing the food. The chickens didn't care and neither did the poodles they were all just glad to have a nice snack.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> You should get some of these for your chickens.
> View attachment 221154



Lol, ok so don't laugh, I actually have tried that. Thankfully my knitting skills are very bad so they didn't actually make it on to the chickens. I have made a diaper for one though! I will have to find the pictures and post them. It was for one of my silkies, she almost died so she needed to be inside to recuperate for a few days, and I didn't want to clean up poop all the time so I sewed her a diaper! It worked very well! And in my opinion was quite fashionable ?. 

Lol I found the pictures!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Haha! I love her. She is so pretty.


----------

